
AppHarbor - Heroku-style hosting for asp.net - andrewdavey
http://blog.appharbor.com/2010/11/13/welcome-aboard
======
jasonlbaptiste
You should also give them a try as they are a YC W11 company (it's good to
support the community).
<http://mobile.twitter.com/friism/statuses/6544481205620736>

------
tomjen3
Interesting, but I doubt it will become that popular - lots of people use the
cloud, lots of people use c# but the intersection isn't that high.

~~~
runesoerensen
Our goal is to make people c# developers use the cloud. I do agree that a lot
of c# developers doesn't use the cloud yet, but I don't see how that should
keep Appharbor from becoming popular.

A more likely cause for the lack of cloud-hosted c# apps would probably be,
that there aren't really any viable options for c# developers who wants their
app hosted in the cloud (Azure isn't really the bee's knees, right?)

~~~
andrewdavey
I'm currently stuck on a mix of shared hosting and VPS with my asp.net apps.
I'm really keen to move to something simpler that also fits with my git-
workflow. AppHarbor looks very promising and much simpler than Azure
(hopefully cheaper too!)

~~~
vyrotek
Pricing is going to be a huge deciding factor.

Azure is expensive, but its getting better. They enabled full IIS in the
latest 1.3 release. Now you can host multiple websites within a single WebRole
and map subdomains to each site. Remote Desktop access and full admin rights
removed many other restrictions as well.

SQL Azure still has the craziest pricing. $10/gb. Thats why we decided to go
the 'NoSql' route and use Table Storage for everything possible.

------
trotsky
_Deploying .NET web apps can be kind of a hazzle_

hassle

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Well, I think hazzle is a new term. It's when some is such a hassle it
frozzles you, hence HAZZLE.

------
antimatter15
I find it interesting that it's a git-enabled asp.net hosting service. I
figured that git wasn't popular among the windows users.

~~~
friism
We're working on Mercurial support too. There are loads of .NET and C#
projects on github though: <https://github.com/languages/C%23>

------
twymer
They should probably put some work into their homepage..

------
sachinag
If you're going to submit your own app, here are some tips:

1) Link your homepage. HN allows you to title your submission and we'll
forgive a teensy bit of valuable keyword stuffing in your submission if it's
descriptive. Your homepage is always a more valuable landing page than a
months-old blog post. If your homepage isn't as descriptive as the blog post,
_change your homepage_ then submit.

2) Either be at public launch or public beta when you do. Otherwise, you're
blowing a chance to capture and on board a huge number of technically savvy
people who will help you find bugs and UX issues in real time. (This was
exceptionally helpful to us with Dawdle.com back when.)

3) Please make sure your blog has a big honking link to your homepage, not the
blog homepage. Make that link an image with lots of tasty descriptive text to
goose your SEO to your homepage, which will undoubtedly serve as your main
landing page for normals who are Googling and press who wants to link to you.

~~~
andrewdavey
It's not my app. I'm just came across AppHarbor yesterday and have been
playing with it. The home page is very bare, so I linked to the blog to
provide quicker access to info. I guess the guys have been too busy to get the
home page ready yet.

I'm sorry if I've damaged the marketing opportunities. I was just excited to
see them handing out beta invites and wanted to spread the word :)

~~~
friism
No damage done, thanks for posting :-).

